# My make up collection



## Isabel (Jul 20, 2005)

This isn't all my make up, but I pulled out what I could. Its not a big as some others, but its growing!

MAC:






Other:


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 20, 2005)

Who makes that brush clutch? I was going to get MAC's at the pro store yesterday but it was way too big and bulky...


----------



## Isabel (Jul 20, 2005)

I got mine at a make up school I went to called MUD.

I think they have an online store.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice collection you have there.


----------



## angela (Jul 22, 2005)

beautiful! what lipglasses do you have?


----------



## peike (Jul 23, 2005)

nice!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

I love it!!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 21, 2005)

i'm curious as to why you have so many different shades of foundation.


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Grrrreat collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

wow, great.


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

yes! variety! i love it!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

u've got a lot more than i do!


----------

